# [solved] Keyboard not working after Kernel upgrade

## wyldphyr3

Hi,

since the binary fglrx driver won't work with current kernel versions I decided to switch to radeon. Alongside with this I've upgraded my Kernel to 3.7.6-hardened. But the problem is not restricted to this version. It occured since 3.7.4, 3.7.1 was working with fglrx and worked well.

The new kernel was built using genkernel with the following command (as it always worked):

 *Quote:*   

> genkernel all --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/last-working-kernel-config --oldconfig --menuconfig

 

Within menuconfig I've changed all options according to radeon guide using the needed CAICOS microcode parts:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin"

 

Here is the complete kernel config.

I've changed nothing else in the kernel config but unfortunately my keyboard is not working anymore since these updates. I'm running the system through a KVM-switch. Therefore I can disconnect my keyboard and mouse easily. When I switch to the system the following dmesg output is given:

 *Quote:*   

> [  578.289160] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd
> 
> [  578.452205] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b
> 
> [  578.452209] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
> ...

 

udevadm monitor shows:

 *Quote:*   

> KERNEL[2010.400348] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-3 (usb)
> 
> KERNEL[2010.404143] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0 (usb)
> 
> KERNEL[2010.408107] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/0003:046D:C52B.000C (hid)
> ...

 

So these lines show, that the mouse (Logitech Performance MX) is detected. But there should be some lines for the keyboard (which is a plain usb connected corded Cherry keyboard) as well. I've also tried to connect the keyboard directly to the system, without the switch, but this doesn't work either. The keyboard just won't be detected.

Here is a (probably incomplete) list of relevant packages:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-kernel/hardened-sources-3.7.6
> 
> virtual/udev-197-r1
> 
> sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-23

 

I just can't figure out why udev is working but won't detect my keyboard. What could I have missed?

Edit: I just realized that lsusb shows the keyboard, as well as the KVM switch:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer
> 
> Bus 010 Device 002: ID 0557:8021 ATEN International Co., Ltd
> 
> Bus 010 Device 003: ID 046d:0825 Logitech, Inc. Webcam C270
> ...

 

Where 0557:8021 ATEN International Co., Ltd is the KVM switch and 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH CyMotion Master Linux Keyboard G230 is my keyboard. The switch is able to emulate a keyboard but mouse emulation is disabled for compatibilty. Therefore no mouse is shown by lsusb, since the switch is switched to another box at the moment I issued the lsusb command. So the kernel seems to find the keyboard but udev won't.

Edit 2: After relizing that the keyboard was emulated and therefore seemed always connected I investigated further through /sys and udev and found out, that udev finds my keyboard:

 *Quote:*   

> piledriver ~ # udevadm info --path=/sys/bus/usb/devices/10-1.1
> 
> P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.2/0000:04:00.0/usb10/10-1/10-1.1
> 
> N: bus/usb/010/004
> ...

 But I still can't use it. At least in xorg it won't work. I've just tried to reboot to runlevel 1 but the display just turned of, when the runlevel was reached.  :Confused: 

Edit 3: Got runlevel 1 working now. I had to include UEFI-Framebuffer support. But the keyboard is not working. I can't type in the password nor can I toggle numlock.

Greetings

wyldphyr3Last edited by wyldphyr3 on Sun Feb 17, 2013 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wyldphyr3

Solved!

I've just forgot to set

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

 

After I realized, that there is no device node for the keyboard created it was quite easy. There were only nodes for mouse and other input devices.

----------

